# 2700K?



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A buddy of mine gave me 2 25 watt PC bulbs. I have an Incandescent hood laying around I could put them in. I question the bulb because they are only 2700K. Lumens are 1250. What would be the effect of putting these on a 20 gallon planted tank? Is the 2700K inviting algae growth?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I do not think you will see the kind of growht you are looking for. It will be a very yellow weird looking tank if you use these lights. I do not think it will invite algae for any other reason than poor plant growth.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

So is 50 watts at 2700K better or worse than 20 watts at 6500K?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I dont know. Sorry i cannot have an answer. If i was in that perdicament i would use the 50 watts. The kelvin doesn't mean much. It is just a overall assumption on the lights color. Incandescent bulbs will never be as good for plants as flourescent bulbs. Because flourescents can be changed to better suit plant needs.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've read in other threads of someone having ok growing results using these warm white bulbs. But I wouldn't enjoy looking at a tank under those lights...way to orange to look good.


----------

